# To get a dog or not?



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Hi all

I would be grateful for any advice available. We're considering getting a dog and knowing that it's a big decision, we want to be absolutely sure that a dog will fit in with our lifestyle - the van being a big part of that. 

We're a pretty active family (girl nearly 8 years old and boy nearly 5) and although we're all keen to have a dog we wonder how restricted we will be when we're away in the van. The dog staying at home is not an option for us, as part of the desire to have one is so that it will share in our fun times.

I've read previous topics and I feel pretty sorted on the harness/crate options etc. The big questions for us are:

1. What do you do when you want to do something that the dog can't join in with? For example, over new year we went up the cairngorm mountain railway and the dog wouldn't have been able to join us. What about a day on the beach? Do others leave the dog in their vans? Isn't this the same as leaving a dog in a car? Surely it's not ok to tie a dog up in a public car park? 

2. We don't like to plan too much. We like to get in the van & go where the road takes us. Would we need to think about our campsites more carefully and indeed book them in advance? Are campsites dog-friendly or not in the main?

As you can probably tell we've never had a dog before (we love our ancient cats) and we don't want to get one without thinking it through first.

Many thanks

Ana


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

As a dog owner, I would be absolutely lost without Jenny. Bear in mind though that Jenny is 11 and will happily settle down and sleep whilst I go out.

The other thing to remember when getting a dog is that the motorhome can be very hot in the summer when pitched - so you need to leave the aircon on or at least windows and roof vents open. Equally, when travelling, the van could be very warm.

A younger dog may cause some damage to the van - eg chewing the kitchen cupboard, whilst you may be lucky and the dog not get too anxious. With a young dog though, you could get a puppy crate.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

IMHO 2) is not a constraint.

1) is, or at least can be, however, and you have to accept it or work around it. So, for example, in our 2 weeks in France in the summer heat we leave the dog back in Blighty. Otherwise, she tends to come with us. Sometimes that can be inconvenient, but if I struggle to recall in what circumstances I can only think when visiting Bath, I couldn't go inside buildings and similarly in some towns you will find you cannot take dogs in an increasing number of indoor shopping centres, and it is often difficult to find these things out in advance.

The secret we've found is having the freedom to take the dog or not, and the secret to that is to have a calm, happy, well trained dog, for we have so many neighbouring friends and work colleagues volunteering to have her for a weekend or more we often feel guilty keeping her to ourselves! 

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We won't be having another dog.

We have had one, 3 actually, since 1970 and now that the kids are grown up and live away from home, we do find the fact that we have a dog restrictive.

This has not been an easy decision to make, but one that we are now comfortable with.

Barney is 14, too old, we think, to have him chipped to take abroad, and we would not leave him in kennels. So it looks like no France for the time being.

We do like to cycle, but once again, this is not possible with Barney. We would not leave him for long periods shut up in the van.

Don't get me wrong, we love Barney, but he is the last dog we shall have whilst we have a motorhome.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there Ana,

Well we have 2 little dogs Candy and Buddy and to be honest they are the world to us. Admittedly there is only the 2 of us now as all my babies have flown the nest, so we dont have to consider anyone else and we do have quite a large vehicle - but truly a dog and a MH is a perfect combination for the whole family. To be honest wherever we go our dogs go and we personally could never put them in kennels unless it was absolutely unavoidable.

Obviously, there are times when we have to leave them in the motorhome when we go out - but when we do they are fine and most people you meet on your travels with dogs, will leave them behind in the van when they go out from time to time. It is not like in a car as they have far more room and you can keep them cool etc. If we are away during a hot spell, we close all the internal blinds so as to keep the strong sunlight out which also keeps the van comfortable and cool and we also leave a skylight open for plenty of fresh air to circulate.

Our 2 love being in the MH and get all excited when we are getting it ready for a trip and I think they realise now that they will get even more walks and spend even more quality time with us.

I am sure if you go ahead and give a dog a home you and your children will all quickly fall head over heels in love with him/her and to be honest our MH would not be half as much fun without our 2 beloved little companions with us.

Keep us all informed and I wish you and your family much joy with the new member of the family.

Sue


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

anallew said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would be grateful for any advice available. We're considering getting a dog and knowing that it's a big decision, we want to be absolutely sure that a dog will fit in with our lifestyle - the van being a big part of that.
> 
> ...


Hi Ana, 
We had a wee dog until he passed away about 18 months ago. He loved the MH, and the getting ready to go away bit. We haven't replaced him, due to the fact that we like to go across the water, and we feel that the pet passport requirements are somewhat prolonged and expensive. So, in that respect, having another dog would be very restricting. 
If however, our travel plans were for the UK only, we'd have another dog tomorrow. You are not restricted in the main here in the UK as a dog owner, however, some sites won't take dogs, whilst other sites do, and charge for the privilege.

As for going out in the MH for the day, and leaving the dog inside, that's all right if,
A...if the dog is happy about that arrangement, and is not likely to become stressed by the lack of company. 
B...It has access to food and water, oh and toys too. 
C...All the blinds are shut to prevent a build up of heat from the sun, and the roof vents are partially open to assist keeping the van and dog cool. 
D...The dog is not left too long before its toilet needs become dire, leaving you little presents here and there for your return. :wink:

We only left Bobbie in the van, if we couldn't take him out with us, but we made sure that he was well walked and toileted first.

The dog's initial behaviour training and toilet training will decide if he becomes a suitable addition to your MH travels, and that will all be down to you as a family, whether he/she will become well suited to that environment, or not.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your lovely and well-balanced replies. It never ceases to amaze me how helpful people are on here.

We're going to do a bit more thinking but all your experiences will, no doubt, help us with our decision. Thanks again.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello Ana

We've caravanned and motorhomed for more than 30 years, and always with at least one dog (not the same one through all that time, sadly!) Can't imagine going away without a dog, to be honest.

The others have really answered all your questions very well, so I won't repeat all the good advice you've been given other than to agree that, yes, having a dog does involve some restrictions - all of which (apart from riding bicycles) can be overcome pretty easily.

Firstly, every dog we've had has absolutely loved going motorhoming (and caravanning before). We only have to start packing up and they're watching every move waiting for the magic words 'off we go'. A morning walk has become part of the daily ritual while away, and it gets me out and about too. I'm sure your children would enjoy this too.

If Sue wants to go shopping, I'm happy enough either to wait outside with Roxy (current incumbent) or take off for a walk around. Many pubs are happy for dogs to come with you as long as they're well behaved, so no real problems there. Our dogs have always been happy to stay in the motorhome as long as they are provided for (as others have pointed out).

Most campsites are happy to take dogs, and part of the reason why we much prefer the informal CL/CS type of site is the extra freedom that dogs can enjoy there.

Much the same with beaches, most of which have no restrictions outside the May-September period. Even during the peak season there will usually be a 'dogs permitted' section.

I hope all the answers here will help you to come to a decision, and that if you do choose for a dog to join your family then it all works out for the best. As I said at the beginning, I just can't imagine motorhoming - or life - without a dog.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've not had a dog for a long time so I'm not qualified to advise ( though we did caravan with him) but, one of the happiest dogs I've seen was a labrador sitting in a sort of rickshaw trailer being pulled behind his bicycling owners along a towpath in France. He had a huge grin on his face and used the trailer to sleep in when back at the campsite.

I'm sure you could train one of your children to pull your new dog !

G

This looks like the one we saw:

DOG TRAILER


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Ana,
It;s a bit like 'should we have children?'. There will be sacrifices and much expense but all outweighed by the joy and companionship a dog will be bring.
My Holly (avatar) has been everywhere with me, and thoroughly looks forward to experiencing new places, new smells, new beaches etc. And if a place doesn't accept dogs, we just go in. 
Important to get basic puppy training done with obedience classes and this will pay off with good behaviour. Even older dogs respond to lessons.
Unfortunately, some owners seem to think they have a licence to let their dogs run off the lead on campsites causing misery for those who don't have the same love for dogs.
But, just go for it. Choose one from a reputable breeder or get a rescue dog. Either way you will be repaid over and over by a little person who just wants to love you.
Microchip and rabies blood test and after 6 months with a Pets passport, get out there.
Link to Defra site for countries in Pets scheme.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/territory.htm

Regards
Graham


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We currently have 4 shelties and i rough collie, each has its own spot in the motorhome.
When we go on hols the dogs go to the kennels.
IWe know where they are and they are not pestered by children or other dogs.
All but one have been rescue dogs.
We did take a couple of shelties on hols camping 30 years ago. They yapped at everyone who went past and did not like walking in towns.
Be carefull with your choice of dog.

A dog is for life it is not a childs toy.

we may be spotted walking them in clumber park on a sunday. Gets the m/h out

Let us know how you get on.

Dave P


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

Have you considered a ferret? Seems they are covered by the Pet Passport scheme ... :wink: 


SD


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> Surely it's not ok to tie a dog up in a public car park?


Hi as others have said too we love our dogs to pieces, but the one thing I would never do is leave them tied up in a car park...........I wasn't quite sure how you meant that, but no I never ever would. The only time we do tie ours up is if we are there and we put a special dog post outside the MH..........I even take their collars off when we leave them in the MH to avoid them getting caught up on anything.

Have you any idea on what breed you are looking for ? as again with young children thats a consideration, another point too is when you do decide on a breed will it need grooming as that is quite expensive these days..............I know our two cost us quite a bit when they go to the hairdressers LOL

Good luck.

PS we have the pet passport and find it really easy to take our two abroad with us...........we usually go in winter though so not when it is scorching hot.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Advice at the simplest level is, well, simple.

Dogs are very much creatures of habit, and do not worry about the same sort of things we do. In fact they don't usually worry about much if they are properly socialised as little 'uns!

Start on day one with a new puppy.

Expose it to as many varied experiences as you can, before it is 16 to 18 weeks old.

If you want it to spend time in a cage for when you have to leave it in the van, start feeding it in a cage and leaving it in there for short periods - on day one!!

Ditto for anything you want it to do. They are remarkably pliable, and will fit in with your lifestyle with very few problems, *if *you train them consistently to join your world, and obey your rules as pack leader . . . but do remember there can be only one leader, and it MUST be you.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I will lend you mine for a week. That should put you off for life from wanting a dog. Remember it is there for up to 13 or 14 years dropping hair and all the things it gets up to.
Andy


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*pets*

When we were in Le Touquet one summer we were amused to see the couple get onto their monkey bike (quite small for the two of them) and sandwiched between, having first been put into a backpack, their dog!! He obviously loved it as he hopped in the bag with a wagging tail. Off they all went on their jaunt to the shops etc. They later returned with baguettes etc.

All good fun!

Sundial


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

*Decision made!*

Right, that's it we've decided! We're definitely getting a dog.........if only to get one of those supercool cycle trailers! ;-)

Thanks all.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Next problem.

What breed will you get, or would you rather have a mutt? :?  

I would definitely NOT suggest a rescue dog for your first one. There is always a reason they need to be rescued, and the chances are there will be a lot of ingrained problems to overcome - best left to a very experienced dog owner, for the sake of both parties!! 8O  

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Talking about training a dog to behave on a campsite....

We watched a German camper one day at the Municipal at Bourges. He got a piece of coloured plastic tape - the sort used on Police accident scenes- and stretched it, at knee height, from the van to the awning pole, across the front, wrapped it round the other pole and then back to be tied to the van. It made a neat oblong round the front of the van.

He then opened the van door, a big dog got out and stayed exactly within the boundary of the tape all the time. It was quite remarkable as there was nothing whatsoever to keep him from running off. It was ( almost -and we checked it was not!) as if he had an electric fence.

That is training !

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And if you watch Cesar Millan, quite straightforward to do. As pack leader you demonstrate you own the space OUTSIDE and the dog should not go there without being invited.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> And if you watch Cesar Millan, quite straightforward to do. As pack leader you demonstrate you own the space OUTSIDE and the dog should not go there without being invited.
> 
> Dave


Cesar Millan ?? Never heard of him Dave.

You're right about the " invited" aspect. The dog owner untied the ribbon and the dog felt free to follow him away from the van. With the ribbon in place it was every bit as effective as a glass barrier would have been.

G

Edit: Googled Mr Millan: a Dog Whisperer.

Next I suppose I'd better google to see whatever a "dog whisperer" does when he's at home !


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > And if you watch Cesar Millan, quite straightforward to do. As pack leader you demonstrate you own the space OUTSIDE and the dog should not go there without being invited.
> ...


Had dogs for years

If you are happy scooping poo .......get one.

Also you need an insurance in all of Europe ...if your pet causes any problem you are responsible ...big time


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

G,

No need to Google, just do an MHF search. You will see plenty of testimony from me and others as to the simplicity and effectiveness of his methods.

Dave


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ana,

We had to have our dog put to sleep in November and are still coming to terms with it, it has been much harder than I ever imagined. There have been lots of times since that I have wanted to get another one, but we have made a joint decision not to because of our lifestyle.

We have holidayed in France for the last 8 years, each time we used kennels for Monty, when we were away, last year it cost £300+. If you are lucky enough to have someone who can see after them when you are abroad that's great , we did'nt. I have never wanted to take him abroad as the temperatures can be very high at times and I would never have left him in the van. 

We have always taken him away in England with us and managed OK, but it can be restricting. The size of dog you get is important, the space in a van is very limited,and I agree with Dave the training is vital for it to work. most children love dogs but it is a big decision and you do have to be prepared to make changes.

On a more positive note they certainly will give you unconditional love and happy memories.

Lesley


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

You all make me very nostalgic. We had German Shepherds (and I WAS the pack leader!) - and poodles who used to terrorise the big dogs and then a Jack Russell who was the smartest, most intelligent, intuitive dog I have ever come across.
I would love another dog but my husband threatens to leave home if ever I get another pet. (I also had a horse at one time which diverted a lot of my attention).

I would think MH'ing with a dog would be perfect - taking into account all the excellent advice already been given. However, on the other side of the coin, my husband (who also loved our pets) feels that a dog would be too restrictive to our new found freedom. They are much-loved members of the family and their needs also need to be taken into account.

Grizzly, you MUST watch Cesar, the Dog Whisperer. He is magic. He has a show on Sky TV. 

Sal


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> Grizzly, you MUST watch Cesar, the Dog Whisperer. He is magic. He has a show on Sky TV.
> Sal


Sal, both safariboy and I are still traumatised by sessions of dog training we used to attend with our not-very-bright labrador puppy. These were held in some village hall in deepest Surrey. All the other dogs seemed to do exactly what was asked of them after being told no more than twice. Our delightful dim-wit never got the point.

We came to the conclusion ( along with most of the other members of the class) that it was our fault and we used to fight every Friday night to be the one not to go.

This was the adult dog that used to sleep under the bed of our caravan. When he wanted to get up he did so. No crawling out backwards, he stood up and so the bed we were sleeping on dismantled itself and left us falling down the gap on top of the dog.

He it was, when fully grown, who knocked down the dog guard in the car and came to sit on my knee as I was driving, on my own, through rush hour traffic in York.

We've done dog training and don't want to see someone succeed !

G


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Grizzly, Aaw bless! I can't stop laughing at the scenes you describe. Labs definitely have their unique personalities. 

A friend left her two Labs in the motel room whilst we went to dinner. We had a very nice relaxing dinner and returned to the room to find one of the dogs had gone into the bathroom for some reason, managed to accidentally shut the door and had chewed its way through the stud wall to get out!

Sal


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We lived full time in our motorhome with, at first, two dogs then one.



Choose your dog very carefully if you are a first time owner. Do not be led by looks or tv adverts or anything other than temperament and health.

Rescue dogs can be a good option because some are in rescue due to a death in the family or some other reason not to do with the dog itself. I have worked in rescue and the good ones do not hang around for long. A good rescue centre shouldn't let you take an unsuitable dog (they end up getting it back).

I would recommend a magazine called "Dogs Today" it has wonderful, up to date, articles on all the different breeds and what they are like to own. You can send off for articles on any breed they have featured in the past. They also vet the breeders allowed to advertise in it very very carefully.

There has been a poll on this forum on the best breed to get and it was the Greyhound that won it hands down :lol: I have owned them in the past (have a lurcher now) and they cannot be faulted in my opinion.

They travel really well, can be left, walk nicely on the lead, only need 20 minutes twice a day but will walk for miles if you want them to. If you fancy one I would go to a good rescue service like Dogs Trust or RSPCA as they assess the dogs and will match you with a suitable one.

Take your time and I am sure you will not regret it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rescue dogs*

Hi

Reference the rescue dog. Some of you will remember Oscar. He was a rescue dog as his family were moving to Australia. I met Oscar is in family home before agreeing to take him. Sometimes, you are "allocated" a dog but my advice would be to try to see the dog in his home, see how he treats you as an "intruder" etc.

On collection day, Oscar was a bit manic but after just one day and night together, I knew I had a great companion.

Sadly, Oscar passed away two years later - almost two years ago. I often think about him and his little quirks.

I would certainly give thought to a rescue dog. At 6 or 7 years old, the dog maybe a lot calmer, even trained etc.

Here is a pic of the two of us taken a few years back.

Russell


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Make your decision very carefully as you are entering a commitment of roughly 10-15 years.

If you do decide to go for a dog then look into what breed characteristics and temperament best match your lifestyle.

Devote the time to training and be strict with yourselves, the effort in the early days will reap huge benefits in the long term and you'll find your impecably behaved dog just sooo rewarding. Trasining classes are a good idea as they allow you to socialise your dog as well as train him/her.

Having both had dogs all our lives we both knew we wanted one as soon as we were married. We also knew what we wanted & spent a long time looking for a lab/greyhound cross finally came across Dylan who is a beautiful lab/lurcher X. He's approaching 8 months now & is a complete bundle of joy who we couldn't imagine life without. He's got his passport and is getting very excited about his career break and coming travelling Europe with us from the start of next month.

To each their own, yes you have to make compromises on where you go and yes they are restrictive in some ways but for us the pleasure Dylan brings far, far outweighs any downsides.

Good luck in your decision and if you do decide to get one post a picture so we can all see.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> and had chewed its way through the stud wall to get out!
> Sal


Oh Sal...I can quite see this ! I remember ours deciding he could swim across Windermere and then, it seemed about half way across, deciding he could not and he was going to drown instead.

Two things I would also make sure of if I were to take a dog away in the motorhome:

That it does not shed hair all over the place.

That it does not bark at the slightest noise or disturbance. "Everyone loves your dog on a lead" says the Caravan Club. Well, no, if it yaps all the time, I LOATHE it and will spend my time plotting how to kill it.!

G


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Ana

My dog Mitsi see left goes everywhere with me, she would go on the beach and would go on the railway, she's a perfect size for motohoming and she's hardy enough to look after her self with other bigger dogs.

Would not be without her, stick with me rain,snow and shine walking the fells.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

*Dog update!*

Well, we've done it. Off to pick up labradoodle puppy at 1pm - all very excited.

Chose a labradoodle primarily for their temperament and trainability but also, because they tend to shed less than labradors do.

She's 10 weeks old, chocolate in colour and called Fizzy.

I've been continually reading about puppy training and she's already enrolled in puppy classes.

She'll be so well-trained (I hope) that you'll see me on site marking out a doggie area with PINK tape!!!!!! ;-)

Once again, thanks for all your advice.........so far!

Ana


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Dog update!*



anallew said:


> Well, we've done it. Off to pick up labradoodle puppy at 1pm - all very excited.
> 
> Chose a labradoodle primarily for their temperament and trainability but also, because they tend to shed less than labradors do.
> 
> ...


Good luck Ana.

Jock.

Labradoodle Pup


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Great stuff.

Moblee will be along in a while. He has a gorgeous pale yellow Labradoodle and will no doubt have a few tips for you.   

An excellent choice I'd say, as you have the best of two excellent breeds there.  

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Go for it ana we have a labradoodle called chester his a lovely dog very affectionate,he's 10 months old now & the children love him


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aw Ana - Good luck with your new puppy and please put some photos on soon for us all to coo over.  

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ana - here is a photo of our 2 little darlings Candy Kisses and Buddy.

The first photo is of them asleep in their bed and as usual, they are right next to each other like 2 little peas in a pod! Aw although I say it myself aren't they just adoreable? 

The second photo is of them looking down from the top of the stairs waiting for us to come to bed. As soon as we put the lights out and the TV off, that's where they go and wait - all excited and eager for us to come up!  

Hope the new puppy brings you as much joy as ours do us?

Sue


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Not ready any of the other replies (4 pages!), however we have some experience with the setup. The long and short of it, absolute joy to have them to join in with the fun times, but a complete nightmare if you do not like leaving them (neither me or my wife enjoy being too far from the car / van if they are locked in). Our life has been transformed by dog ownership, in a lot of ways. I would never change it, love them to bits and looking forward to many years of happiness, but it comes at a cost.

We NEVER* get to go to the cinema together now. I would not leave my dogs for 3 hours in the car.

We NEVER* get to go for a meal if we are not able to see the car from the window. No exception. Makes booking impossible.

I have to bring my two into the office all day. Currently, only 2 directors, and we have no employees. If we did take on any more, I would need to consider a daycare service at a cost of £10 per dog per day, minimum.

Feeding is a regulated and timed event. Twice per day, correct portions etc, and no missing meals. It helps keep a ticking clock of walkies and toilet outings etc.

It sounds tough, and if you like to go out and enjoy family meals a lot, and spend days at the funfair or enjoy cinema outings, you need to prepare to leave the dog somewhere safe, or have it looked after. A lot of people will leave the dog at home, and this is fine. Something I choose not to do.

Lastly, in the summer, on hot days, you obviously understand the need to really protect them from being cooked to death in the van / car.

Saying all that, I would have them again if I could turn the clocks back. Instead of sitting braindead for 2 hours at a film, in silence, me and my wife walk our dogs along the beach. Instead of spending £80 on a meal at the restaurant, we spend time cooking at home together. The dogs have forced us to find time for each other, and them, and I would say my relationship with my wife has gone onto a new level as a result. We are just closer than ever.

Good luck finding that puppy if you decide to go for it. If you wan't lots of cuddles, and cuteness - King Charles Cavaliers I can whole-heartedly recommend  They will never want to be left out of any family event.

Gary.

EDIT:



anallew said:


> The dog staying at home is not an option for us


Joy!  It will be tough, but worth it.



anallew said:


> 1. What do you do when you want to do something that the dog can't join in with?


Either get gran to babysit, or park the car / van somewhere I can see it.



anallew said:


> For example, over new year we went up the cairngorm mountain railway and the dog wouldn't have been able to join us.


It would be a case of deciding whether the dog stayed at home with Gran, versus the dog coming and one of us missing the train ride.



anallew said:


> What about a day on the beach?


Dogs love the beach!! 



anallew said:


> Do others leave the dog in their vans?


Yes if I can see the van.



anallew said:


> Isn't this the same as leaving a dog in a car?


I guess so, but the van has more space for them so I presume is comfier. I don't crate mine.



anallew said:


> Surely it's not ok to tie a dog up in a public car park?


Absolutely not, you may come back to no dog.



anallew said:


> We like to get in the van & go where the road takes us. Would we need to think about our campsites more carefully and indeed book them in advance?


I had a hard time finding pet friendly camp-sites on my tour of Devon and Cornwall. Took lots of phone calls and prechecks before leaving.



anallew said:


> Are campsites dog-friendly or not in the main?


I found them to be 50/50. Some of the bigger "Family Orientated" sites had "No Dogs" rules, which was annoying. I have a 10 year old son too, can make planning hard.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

EdinburghCamper said:


> Not ready any of the other replies (4 pages!), however we have some experience with the setup. The long and short of it, absolute joy to have them to join in with the fun times, but a complete nightmare if you do not like leaving them (neither me or my wife enjoy being too far from the car / van if they are locked in). Our life has been transformed by dog ownership, in a lot of ways. I would never change it, love them to bits and looking forward to many years of happiness, but it comes at a cost.
> 
> We NEVER* get to go to the cinema together now. I would not leave my dogs for 3 hours in the car.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

Having not read all the previous posts, here was Ana's decision, Labradoodle

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> EdinburghCamper said:
> 
> 
> > Not ready any of the other replies (4 pages!), however we have some experience with the setup. The long and short of it, absolute joy to have them to join in with the fun times, but a complete nightmare if you do not like leaving them (neither me or my wife enjoy being too far from the car / van if they are locked in). Our life has been transformed by dog ownership, in a lot of ways. I would never change it, love them to bits and looking forward to many years of happiness, but it comes at a cost.
> ...


Aww cute! 

Good natured dogs, looking forward to seeing some of the pup once collected!! 

Good luck, let us know how the first family outing goes!

Gary.


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

We had 2 dogs for many years and never had a problem leaving them in the van.Our 2 new welsh terriers are the same,we stop them barking if someone gets them going and never leave them loose, The one thing that irratates me is how some sites charge 1 or 2 pound per dog per night and dont supply a dog walk or insist they are walked of site. So what am I paying for exactely.


Regards Bevjohn


----------

